# Change is hard! But necessary.



## MarniMac (Oct 9, 2006)

Height: 5'5
Starting weight: 140 lbs
Goal weight: 120 lbs

Reason: Pregnancy! I had my baby girl 9 months ago, and I've actually lost 55 lbs. of weight that I gained during pregnancy (gasp! I know!), so I have 5 more to go until I reach my prepregnancy weight, but I decided to try to get myself down to 120, which I think would be my ideal weight. 

Means: So after I had my daughter I got my big butt into spin class 4 nights a week, which really helped me shed the weight quickly. My big problem is that my husband has gone back to work and school, so at best, I can only go 2 nights a week, when the gym provides daycare. I'm going to look into putting her in daycare or having her grandparents sit with her (unfortunately they live 45 mins away). I would also like to get on my bike and ride around some on the weekends. A good definite goal for me would be to spin 4 nights a week and ride once on the weekends, which is what I'm going to make myself accountable for in my fitness journal.

Diet: I have a HORRIBLE diet. I eat a lot of fast food, pizza, chinese and sweet stuff, so I'm going to try to cut that stuff out completely. I'd like to go completely organic and do my best to fix all my meals at home. I'm going to buy a good organic cookbook today or tomorrow to get myself started. My ultimate weakness are Starbucks soy mochas (I only get one pump of chocolate, but still!) and Jamba Juice...it would be hard for me to give these up, because they are my total comfort foods...yes folks, I love myself with Starbucks and Jamba. I really think that good nutrition is so important, and I really want to feel better and live better, not only for myself, but of course my daughter.

Ok, enough typing...I have to go make arrangements for spin class tonight!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Gym: I went to spin class for an hour tonight. Its really amazing how much better I feel after I work out. I've been MIA from the gym for a week and a half, so it was harder for me to push than usual. I always feel so relaxed and alert after I work out...which is great for an over tired, stressed out mom.

Diet: This morning I woke up at 7:00 and had to take my husband to the Doctor (he has the flu) and I ran around until I was starving, so I drove through and ate fried chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . And since I was so busy all day long, I pretty much ate nothing until dinner at 7:00 PM...chicken noodle soup. Its hard for me to get organized enough (with my 9 month old running me ragged) to get the 5 small meals a day that I should be eating. I know its really important though, so tomorrow I will work on that.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 10, 2006)

Gym:  Went to spin class for an hour. Did laundry all day (does this count for anything???)

Diet: Still sucking. I ate a grilled chicken breast on wheat bread with tomato, avacado and lettuce for lunch. Ate some fries for a snack (the hubby brought them home) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Chicken and veggies for dinner. 4 bottles of water. No mocha! Or Jamba!


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 11, 2006)

Keep it up MarniMac! Are you doing strength training as well? It'll really tone up your muscles. Remember, muscles help burn fat.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *islandblossom* 

 
_Keep it up MarniMac! Are you doing strength training as well? It'll really tone up your muscles. Remember, muscles help burn fat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I am doing strength training in my legs, as cycling is cardio AND strength training...my thighs, buns and calves are actually pretty solid. My arms are good because I'm schlepping my 20 lb. baby around with me everywhere, but my abs REALLY suck (especially after the baby). I  hate doing crunches or situps, but sometimes I boulder at my climbing gym (where I go to spin also), and I've noticed that its helping me get my abs back. Any other hints for ab training would be MUCHLY appreciated, hehe.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 13, 2006)

Wed:
Diet:  I had a dentist appointment (for a cavity) early in the morning, so my diet wasn't horrible, but mainly because I didn't want to eat anything all day. I had steamed veggies and tofu for dinner.
Gym: I skipped the gym and after my dentist appointment, my husband and I went on a roadtrip to Tahoe. No excercise was involved, lol.

Thurs.:
Diet: I ate sushi (edamame, miso, maguro (2 pieces) and a Cali roll) for lunch. I ate a chicken breast sandwich, made on my George Foreman grill (thank god for that thing) for dinner.
Gym: Went to spin class at 5:30-6:30. I bouldered for 30 mins. afterward.

Today:
For lunch I'm having an Organic turkey and cheese panini with spinach and avocado and a bottle of water.
I am so craving chocolate its not even funny, but late last night I got a mad need for a chocolate milkshake, and I went out and got one...boohoo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no chocolate today!

I forgot to mention that I'm still breastfeeding my baby girl...I don't want to make excuses or anything...but I THINK sometimes it causes undeniable crazy cravings. Ok, yeah, thats an excuse.

Update on weight, etc.
139 lbs.
Wearing a size 6 dress! (but same old size 29 jeans).


----------



## Janice (Oct 14, 2006)

Your going to look great for your event tommorow evening!


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Your going to look great for your event tommorow evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 20, 2006)

Monday:
Diet: Not BAD, but I did end up only eating twice (I know, its bad for me). I still would like to get to a point where I'm eating 5 small meals a day, but I'm not sure how thats going to happen. I actually went to the mother-in-law's for dinner and she had an asian inspired hot pot dinner, which was really fun, yummy AND healthy. Basically, you simmer the broth of your choice (she used chicken broth) until it boils, then pour it into a fondue pot and then cook whatever meat you want (we had chicken, cut into strips, and shrimp) and veggies (broccoli, mushrooms and carrots). It forces you to eat slowly, because you can only cook like 3 items at the same time, which I think helps you eat less. I also had a piece of whole grain bread. Ok, ok and a mocha. God.
Gym: Did not go near the gym. I did do a bunch of dishes. I know that means some calories got busted. Probably not many though.
Tuesday:
Diet: Today was horrible. I ate half a box of cheezits. And a hot pocket. Dear lord that is bad nutrition. Hopefully I will figure out something better to eat for dinner. Oh yeah, and I had my requisite soy mocha from 'Bucks. How do people eat healthily with babies anyway???
Gym: Went to spin class for an hour.
Weight: 139 lbs.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 20, 2006)

Wednesday:
Diet: I ate a bunch of chocolate (2 bags of peanut m n m's) because good ol' Aunt Flow came to see me. I forget what else I ate, but I'm sure it wasn't good, lol.
No time clocked at the gym.

Thursday:
I had a jamba juice and a mocha. After spin I ate 2 pieces of turkey meatloaf, some corn chips and salsa...and a crunch bar. OMG and 3 beers, lol.
Gym: Went to spin for an hour. Afterwards I bouldered with my friend for 45 mins.

Current weight: 136 lbs. I don't know how I pulled that off with all of the crappy food I ate, but I'll take it! I guess it might be more pregnancy weight falling off...before I was even preggo, I would eat fast food every night and was still a size 6, so I guess my metabolism is pretty good.

This upcoming weekend I'm going on a camping trip with my man and another couple. We are going to be doing a bunch of hiking, and I will write more about what happens on Sunday. I'm sooo excited to be going camping (I haven't been since before I was pregnant!)


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 25, 2006)

Saturday/Sunday: I went camping with my man and another couple in Tahoe over the weekend. I don't know what it is about camping, but I always binge when I go. I ate a lot of chocolate and snack food...boo.
Exercise: I did some mild hiking.
Monday: I went to Buca di Beppo for dinner and ate a whopping plate of spaghetti and meat balls, cheese and garlic bread and salad. No gym or exercise, except playing with and schlepping my ten month old...I love her so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Anyway!
Tuesday:
My diet was a lot better. Breakfast: All fruit smoothie, water and coffee. Lunch: Turkey, spinach and cheese panini. Dinner: Baked chicken breast and yogurt (on the side, lol).
Gym: Went to spin for an hour.
Wednesday:
Diet: Drank 4 large bottles of water (hurray)! Lunch: Chicken with veggies (Chinese takeout), Dinner: Has yet to be determined/eaten.
Fitness: Spring cleaned kitchen and bathrooms. I worked up quite a sweat, so I _know_ somethin' was going on in the calorie burning department.

Current weight: 137 lbs. I'm really bummed that my weight went up, but I'm lucky it was only a pound, with all of the chocolate I ate over the weekend.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 27, 2006)

Thursday:
Diet: I was doing sooo good today but then I got tripped up when it came to dinner. I was GOING to eat this fabulous fruit, chicken, pecan salad that my mother in law fixed for dinner, but then my man locked himself out of the appartment so I had to skip dinner and run home to let him in (Gaaah!!!), and after working out for 3 hours, I was STARVING and I drove through on my way home (it was an Outlaw Burger from Jack in the Box. Every last inch of it was delicious, in case you were wondering).
Fitness: I met up with my climbing buddy at 3:00 PM and we climbed until 5:00, at which point we went to spin class for an hour. I am so proud of myself for onsiting a 5.10C, as I haven't been on a wall (other than bouldering) since I was 3 months pregnant. Climbing was a most excellent time and I can't wait to go with her again next week.
Weight: 138.5 Boo!


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok so I totally abandoned my journal for like a week. I went to spin class twice last week and I have no idea what my diet was, but I know it wasn't as atrocious (sp?) as it has been.
Saturday: Climbed with my friend for two hours. 
Diet: Ate chicken salad, made with low fat mayo, on a lettuce leaf. Dinner: Frozen Chicken Tika Masala. I think I ate some yogurt too.

Ugh, so I'm weaning my baby off of breastfeeding. My boobs hurt. so. bad. I'm going to go stick them in the freezer for a while. Gah.


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 6, 2006)

A real quick update because I'm so excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weight: 135 lbs.
AND I can feel and see my hip bones again! Woohoo! I think its because I stopped nursing my daughter on Friday!


----------



## Tyester (Nov 6, 2006)

5lbs down... not bad. The progress that is slow, is progress that is well earned and kept. It's not just a short-term side effect of drastic dieting. Keep it up!


----------

